# Synapse first impressions



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

Just picked up my new Cannondale Synapse this afternoon, after riding both the Synapse and Specialized Roubaix several times. FYI the competition based on reading reviews and talking with friends were the Synapse, Roubaix Comp converted to a compact crankset and upgraded wheelset, and a Trek Pilot. I did not ride the Pilot since I wanted a compact crank and all they have available (a great choice but not for me) was the standard double and triple new Ultegra crankset. My budget was $3000 - 3200. The Roubaix would have needed several upgrades (wheelset, cranks) to get to the level of the Synapse equipment, and at that point the bikes cost about the same. The Trek was a real great buy at around $2500, but did not meet my needs and thus I didn't ride it.

My first impressions with the Synapse and Roubaix were mixed. The Synapse absorbed more road shock, but seemed to be less responsive in corners. That turned out for me to be a function of riding too large a frame for the Synapse the first time. After riding a 58 cm frame rather than the initial 60 cm frame -- and with a shorter stem -- my decision was easy to make! Both are fine bikes, but the Synapse had a stiffer bottom bracket when I got out of the saddle to push. To be honest, I would have been happy with either bike, but the Synapse got the edge due to a better equipment mix and stiffer frame (while still absorbing a huge amount of road noise).

I purchased the Ultegra-equipped Synapse for $3200 US, which is the full retail price. No discounts on this new model yet, and very few in our area (northern California) have been sold. I got the first one in the Davis area.

I rode 10 miles home from my LBS. Where did all those pavement cracks go? How about that rough chip coat pavement? This carbon frame eats up road shock! I was less impressed with the saddle, and may change to another one in a few days as a matter of personal preference. The bike is very very responsive, and fun to crank either in or out of the saddle. It took only a few turns to get used to its turning characteristics, which are a bit different than either my Lemond or Cannondale CAAD 5 road bikes. I'll get some real miles in over the weekend and add a few more comments as may be appropriate. After only ten miles I have safely concluded (perhaps deluded at this point) that I will never regret this purchase. One more thing -- on another test ride last Sunday I took it out to a few hills. This bike is rock solid on downhills, and fun to climb.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lets see some pic please!!!!


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

R1000 said:


> Lets see some pic please!!!!


How's this? Did I mention how sweet the new Ultegra 10 speed levers are? Or the Durace rear derailleur? I'm up to 20 miles so far, and loving every foot of crummy chip coat pavement....


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

*More experience with Synapse*

I now have 150 miles on this bike, and love just about everything about it including the stock saddle. The one problem I've had is getting the seat post to remain fixed. Apparently the clamp that came with my bike didn't work very well -- no matter how hard I tightened it (within reason, since it is a carbon seatpost fitting into a carbon frame), the seat post would not hold. My LBS put a Campy seatpost clamp on it which also has the torque specs printed directly on the clamp.

This bike is very quiet and stable on downhills -- far more than my steel Lemond was. The new Ultegra 10-speed is great. Forget about putting a blinkie on the seat stays -- no way I could figure out to attach. Mine is now clipped to my seat bag (not much room on the seat post below the bag for me).

On Sunday I rode with friends who have the new Trek Pilot and the Roubaix. They are both very happy with these bikes as well -- same reaction I have with the Synapse regarding how smooth it rides over rough pavement. I reposted my photos as jpeg files so they now show on screen.


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

*More Synapse photos*

Here are more Synapse photos


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Compare to CAAD 5*

Besides the change in turning that you mentioned, how would you compare it to your CAAD 5? I've often thought about a new bike (I have a CAAD 5 w/ 105 and Cannondale's basic Slice carbon fork) and have heard great things about the synapse. Explain noticeable differences that you can actually feel. Thanks. Nice ride, by the way.


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

*More Synapse comments*



cptab said:


> Besides the change in turning that you mentioned, how would you compare it to your CAAD 5? I've often thought about a new bike (I have a CAAD 5 w/ 105 and Cannondale's basic Slice carbon fork) and have heard great things about the synapse. Explain noticeable differences that you can actually feel. Thanks. Nice ride, by the way.


The CAAD 5 is my commuter -- a Sports Road 800 with the same Slice fork you probably have. My wife has a CAAD 7/Optimo R1000, and I've ridden an R1000 myself. The Synapse in comparison is a MUCH smoother ride -- it absorbs a great deal of road noise. I had that same experience in several other carbon frame bikes I tried (see earlier posts). The Synapse is also noticeably more responsive when I get out of the saddle to crank. The Synapse puts me in a more comfortable position than my 105-equipped Lemond -- different frame geometry, with a slightly more upright position (the drop from the saddle to the bars is about an inch less, and that's with correct saddle - height - to - pedals on both bikes, and correct stem lengths on both). As to components, the new Ultegra 10-speed stuff is outstanding. Shifting is very smooth, and the brake/shifter levers are narrower and more comfortable IMHO than the 9-speed Ultegra gear. You can feel the difference with your hands on every shift. The Synapse also has a rear Dura-ace derailleur, although obviously I cannot compare the 10-speed Dura-Ace with the 10-speed Ultegra derailleur since I don't have both.

It seems to me -- and this is just based on feel -- that the front fork absorbs road noise/shock much more than any of the carbon forks I have on other bikes. I base this on limited mileage so far (about 250) on our local roads. We have a lot of chip coat pavement, which really gets to you on longer rides. I've also noticed more stability on faster downhills -- quite a bit more stability as compared to my Lemond. That experience alone is worth the price of the new bike for me.

Hope this "brain dump" helps. Your mileage may vary....


----------



## novaflare (Sep 5, 2005)

Not had a chance to ride one yet but i rode along side a rider who was and watytched him hit a fairly large pot hole head on. The effect was his seat barly moved. It looked like he hit a large dip in the road instead of a pothole. Was kind of funny to see his front and rear wheels drop realy fast while his handle bars and seat came back up in a much slower and noticable manner.
I had a old beater mountainbike with front shocks and remember hittign similar pot holes and worrying that i broke my frame a couple times just by the strange feel of not being jarred half to death from the hole. I imagine the synapse provides a similar experiance to the rider.

No one can deny that cannondale knows what they are doing. Heh why bother with any sort of suspesntion system just turn your entire frame in to one.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Test rode the Synapse*

SteveMac I just read your post about the Synapse and just rode one at my LBS. It's a sweet feeling ride. I'm in the process of getting a full carbon frame. I'm just confused about what bike to get. I've tried the Roubaix Pro from Specialized and really liked it alot. There just that something special when riding a Cannondale. I own a 2005 Cannondale Scalpel mountain bike and love it. I've never owned a Cannondale road bike. I've always ridden Specialized road bikes. 

Your reveiw has got me thinking real hard about the Cannondale. The reviews for the Specialized Roubaix Pro gets great reveiws as well. What to do? I'm even considering getting a Cervelo R2.5. I'm lost. I'll guess I'll with my heart. Nice reveiw as well and thanks. I'll keep you all posted on my choice. It won't be easy. Peace!


----------



## novaflare (Sep 5, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> SteveMac I just read your post about the Synapse and just rode one at my LBS. It's a sweet feeling ride. I'm in the process of getting a full carbon frame. I'm just confused about what bike to get. I've tried the Roubaix Pro from Specialized and really liked it alot. There just that something special when riding a Cannondale. I own a 2005 Cannondale Scalpel mountain bike and love it. I've never owned a Cannondale road bike. I've always ridden Specialized road bikes.
> 
> Your reveiw has got me thinking real hard about the Cannondale. The reviews for the Specialized Roubaix Pro gets great reveiws as well. What to do? I'm even considering getting a Cervelo R2.5. I'm lost. I'll guess I'll with my heart. Nice reveiw as well and thanks. I'll keep you all posted on my choice. It won't be easy. Peace!


Im a huge cannondale fan but what i recomend is if you like the looks of both and are impressed with the reviews of both is ttest ride both. Maybe test ride each a couple times with diffrent component packages.


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

*More on Synapse*



Wicked2006 said:


> SteveMac I just read your post about the Synapse and just rode one at my LBS. It's a sweet feeling ride. I'm in the process of getting a full carbon frame. I'm just confused about what bike to get. I've tried the Roubaix Pro from Specialized and really liked it alot. There just that something special when riding a Cannondale. I own a 2005 Cannondale Scalpel mountain bike and love it. I've never owned a Cannondale road bike. I've always ridden Specialized road bikes.
> 
> Your reveiw has got me thinking real hard about the Cannondale. The reviews for the Specialized Roubaix Pro gets great reveiws as well. What to do? I'm even considering getting a Cervelo R2.5. I'm lost. I'll guess I'll with my heart. Nice reveiw as well and thanks. I'll keep you all posted on my choice. It won't be easy. Peace!


I agree with novaflare -- ride every bike you are thinking about, and then decide. that's what I did. I really, really liked the Roubaix -- and liked the Synapse even better. Make sure each bike is set up for your dimensions, and you are riding the correct frame size. Another consideration for me is I wanted a compact crank setup with 10-speed Ultegra. The Roubaix did not have compact cranks, but it was a minor cost to swap out. Another concern with the Roubaix is it came with Mavic Equipe wheels rather than Mavic Elites. After running out the costs, both bikes were about the same. In any event, I made the decision on how the bike felt while riding. Both were excellent. the Roubaix was a 2005 model, and the 2006s might be out by now. Perhaps they have upgraded the wheelset and now offer compact cranks?

As to compact cranks, a couple of weeks ago I rode 150 miles over a weekend in a loop around Lassen National Park in northern California -- including a long steep climb up to the pass at 8500 feet. Rode in the saddle most of the way, had to get out of the saddle three times to crank. Gearing ratios were just fine for me, and I'm not a strong (or a weak) climber. When I bought the bike I swapped the 12-25 cassette for a 12-27, which made some difference. I did not use the 27 much on this ride, but it did come in handy.


----------



## Villon (Sep 7, 2005)

*Steve Mac-Cannondale Synapse Ultegra*

I too just recently purchased a Synapse/Ultegra. I love it!.A 1090 gram frame somewhere between a pure racer and a Performance/comfort bike in design, this is really closer to a rocket ship! It is so much faster than my previous Specialized Allez and Sequoia,, I am having to adjust my pedaling cadence until I get used to this bullet.My LBS was very generous allowing me for $4000 get a $3200 bike customized with Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Easton EC90 bars,stem, and seatpost, along with the Fizik Aliante carbon/carbon saddle, Crank Brothers Quattro ti pedals, plus shoes and helmet at cost. The bike is very quick.It seems tha in just a few pedal strokes it feels like I'm at top speed. It climbs beautifully and carves curves easily. In fact, this bike does everything smoothly and easily. A thought-I think it makes sense to have your LBS upgrade your Elites to a better, lighter wheel and stop there or do the same with some other components, and you'll get a better bike than if you go for the Dur-Ace version. Dura-Ace saves you .41 lbs. and has a more polished look maybe, but for $1200 you get $300 more expensive wheels and, as you get the rear derailler anyway with the Ultegra version, I doubt you get $90 worth of performance.So along with a bike that performs like dynamite, my matte black Synapse is totally black save for the single red spoke and red hubs on the Ksyrium ES', I've got the coolest looking bike I've ever seen.All at 15.62 lbs. Not bad for a bike that's not a pure racer. Or is it?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Villon said:


> I too just recently purchased a Synapse/Ultegra. I love it!.A 1090 gram frame somewhere between a pure racer and a Performance/comfort bike in design, this is really closer to a rocket ship! It is so much faster than my previous Specialized Allez and Sequoia,, I am having to adjust my pedaling cadence until I get used to this bullet.My LBS was very generous allowing me for $4000 get a $3200 bike customized with Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Easton EC90 bars,stem, and seatpost, along with the Fizik Aliante carbon/carbon saddle, Crank Brothers Quattro ti pedals, plus shoes and helmet at cost. The bike is very quick.It seems tha in just a few pedal strokes it feels like I'm at top speed. It climbs beautifully and carves curves easily. In fact, this bike does everything smoothly and easily. A thought-I think it makes sense to have your LBS upgrade your Elites to a better, lighter wheel and stop there or do the same with some other components, and you'll get a better bike than if you go for the Dur-Ace version. Dura-Ace saves you .41 lbs. and has a more polished look maybe, but for $1200 you get $300 more expensive wheels and, as you get the rear derailler anyway with the Ultegra version, I doubt you get $90 worth of performance.So along with a bike that performs like dynamite, my matte black Synapse is totally black save for the single red spoke and red hubs on the Ksyrium ES', I've got the coolest looking bike I've ever seen.All at 15.62 lbs. Not bad for a bike that's not a pure racer. Or is it?



Post a pic of it when you get a chance. Congrats on your new ride. Enjoy it. Right now I'm looking at the Specialzied Tarmac Pro. It's a really sweet bike. Right now my LBS doesn't have a 54cm the size I need. I did ride a 54cm Tarmac Comp and felt really good on it. Stiff durable and light. 

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## tenorman (Dec 30, 2004)

Villon said:


> I too just recently purchased a Synapse/Ultegra. I love it!.A 1090 gram frame somewhere between a pure racer and a Performance/comfort bike in design, this is really closer to a rocket ship! It is so much faster than my previous Specialized Allez and Sequoia,, I am having to adjust my pedaling cadence until I get used to this bullet.My LBS was very generous allowing me for $4000 get a $3200 bike customized with Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Easton EC90 bars,stem, and seatpost, along with the Fizik Aliante carbon/carbon saddle, Crank Brothers Quattro ti pedals, plus shoes and helmet at cost. The bike is very quick.It seems tha in just a few pedal strokes it feels like I'm at top speed. It climbs beautifully and carves curves easily. In fact, this bike does everything smoothly and easily. A thought-I think it makes sense to have your LBS upgrade your Elites to a better, lighter wheel and stop there or do the same with some other components, and you'll get a better bike than if you go for the Dur-Ace version. Dura-Ace saves you .41 lbs. and has a more polished look maybe, but for $1200 you get $300 more expensive wheels and, as you get the rear derailler anyway with the Ultegra version, I doubt you get $90 worth of performance.So along with a bike that performs like dynamite, my matte black Synapse is totally black save for the single red spoke and red hubs on the Ksyrium ES', I've got the coolest looking bike I've ever seen.All at 15.62 lbs. Not bad for a bike that's not a pure racer. Or is it?



I bought a Synapse (black with Ultegra set-up) a month ago and really like the bike. It is as sprightly as the CAAD frames in climbing and is very light. The carbon fiber frame takes care of road vibration nicely, without losing complete touch with the feel of the wheels on the ground. Very happy with the bicycle, it is going to carry me through my century rides. The frame is nicely finished.


----------



## trainCatcher (Oct 19, 2005)

*More Synapse first impressions*

I just bought a '06 Synapse Carbon 2 and absolutely love it. Like many folks, I was torn between several bikes in the $2500-$3500 price range. I test rode the Synapse, Roubaix Elite, Six13 - Ultegra/Dura Ace, Tarmac Pro, and Giant TCR CZero. They are all great bikes, similarly equiped, and once properly fit, will make their owners very happy. In picking the Synapse I prioritized comfort and speed on equal footing. 

Comfort

In relation to the CZero, riding the Roubaix is like riding a plush pillow. The differences in comfort for the other three bikes are noticeable, but more subtle. Here is where a proper bike fit is VERY important. I was amazed how different each bike felt after the bike shop spent a good chunk of an hour taking my measurements and adjusting the seat height, position, handlebar height, and stem length. Do not buy a $3000 bike unless the shop will fit you to it before one last test ride. Though I was not fitted for all the bikes during my test rides, here are my comfort ratings on the five bikes (on a relative and aribtirary comfort scale)

CZero (0)
Tarmac(4)
Six13 (6)
Synapse (8)
Roubaix (10)

Again, these numbers are my impressions after a series of 15 minute test rides on flat ground of varying quality.

Speed

All bikes felt fast, with only tiny differences in response to heavy acceleration on flat ground (I didn't get a chance to climb, during test riding). Only the Roubaix felt like it had a tiny, but noticeable lag, in response to accelaration. The wheels made a huge difference in how stable each bike felt at high speeds. I was smitten by the Ksyrium Elites. At 30mph I felt like I was locked in, slicing through the air as if on an ice skate. Though the Cannodale crank/bottom bracket system is purported to be one of stiffest on the market, I wan't able to directly compare it to FSA and Dura Ace on the same bike. However, I noticed a huge difference in their stiffness in relation to the Specialzed Comp crankset (my previous cranks), when climbing up a local hill, post-purchase. Here are my (even more arbitrary) speed ratings:

Roubaix (6)
CZero (8)
Synapse (9)
Six13 (10)
Tarmac(10)

FINAL VERDICT

I am very happy with my purchase (especially after switching out the stock saddle to a blood flow improving BG seat). The Synapse is my first real road bike, so naturally I feel elated. On my first climb (Old La Honda), I killed time my old time by 2 minutes (~10% improvement). My body was also thanking me, as it felt absolute great after several 30-40 mile rides. Like many people looking to the purchase the Synapse, I'm a recreational rider, with some money in my pocket, who dreams of maybe one day being a first-class racer. The Synapse perfectly balanced my real ego (rec rider who wants comfort) with my alter ego (racer who wants more speed).


----------



## texasted (Oct 6, 2005)

*Synapse vs CAAD8?*

I am a 1st time road bike buyer and am in the process of doing my homework. Wondering if anyone could provide some insight in how an R1000 CAAD8 would stack up to a Synapse Carbon and Synape Alloy (various component groupings)?

I am don't intend to race a whole bunch (maybe a couple here and there) but I LOVE to train like a freak.  Any recommendations?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone ridden the alloy version of the Synapse?

I have a Synapse Alloy 2 ordered (stock: 105 10spd components with ultegra rear derailleur). I wasn't able to test ride it before I ordered because I'm short (5'3), kind of leggy, and live in an area where cycling's not a huge scene. Neither of the two LBS stocked anything small enough for me to test-ride (except for a Giant OCR1 which I'd ridden before) that weren't women-specific (and even though I'm a woman, none of those bikes appealed to me). I'm a bit nervous about the order because I've never ridden any Cannondale frames. I just moved from College Station, and my favorite LBS dealt Giant and Specialized. I was about to pull the trigger on an Allez Comp when I found out I'd be moving and decided to wait on the order and buy from the new LBS. But none of the shops around here deal Specialized, which left me choices between Giant, Trek, and Fuji. Nothing about the Fuji impressed me (including the people at the shop), and it seems like for the same amount of money you get more of the Trek name and less of the great components when compared to other bikes. I didn't want to go full carbon on my first road bike, so I nixed the Giant (plus I hate the paint jobs, and that IS important). And that left me with Cannondale. I told the owner of the LBS that I spend a lot of time in the drops (had been borrowing an old Schwinn from a buddy when I still lived in Texas) and wanted something a little more agressive than, say, a Roubaix. 

I doubt I'll be disappointed even if the Synapse is nowhere near my expectations (though it's unlikely it will fall short). Afterall, just about anything is more comfortable than trying to ride 20-30mi/day on a mountain bike.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

it basically comes down to what you want out of your bike. if you're looking for a snappy ride, then aluminum is the way to go. if you want more comfort, go with the synapse. the synapse is quick, no doubt, but i own a caad8 and test rode a synapse right after my bike....acceleration almost felt like a delayed reaction in comparison.

having said that, cannondale is the best aluminum worker in the business, you will never find another racing aluminum frame as comfortable as the caad8. 

ps i can't comment on the synapse aluminum, my shop has one in stock but the boss doesn't want me riding it around.....


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Gig 'em said:


> Has anyone ridden the alloy version of the Synapse?
> 
> I have a Synapse Alloy 2 ordered (stock: 105 10spd components with ultegra rear derailleur). I wasn't able to test ride it before I ordered because I'm short (5'3), kind of leggy, and live in an area where cycling's not a huge scene. Neither of the two LBS stocked anything small enough for me to test-ride (except for a Giant OCR1 which I'd ridden before) that weren't women-specific (and even though I'm a woman, none of those bikes appealed to me). I'm a bit nervous about the order because I've never ridden any Cannondale frames. I just moved from College Station, and my favorite LBS dealt Giant and Specialized. I was about to pull the trigger on an Allez Comp when I found out I'd be moving and decided to wait on the order and buy from the new LBS. But none of the shops around here deal Specialized, which left me choices between Giant, Trek, and Fuji. Nothing about the Fuji impressed me (including the people at the shop), and it seems like for the same amount of money you get more of the Trek name and less of the great components when compared to other bikes. I didn't want to go full carbon on my first road bike, so I nixed the Giant (plus I hate the paint jobs, and that IS important). And that left me with Cannondale. I told the owner of the LBS that I spend a lot of time in the drops (had been borrowing an old Schwinn from a buddy when I still lived in Texas) and wanted something a little more agressive than, say, a Roubaix.
> 
> I doubt I'll be disappointed even if the Synapse is nowhere near my expectations (though it's unlikely it will fall short). Afterall, just about anything is more comfortable than trying to ride 20-30mi/day on a mountain bike.


Where do you live now? The LBS scene sounds a lot like the one I have to deal with in Lubbock.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Northwest Florida. You couldn't pay me to live near Tech.


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

*New Synapse*

Took delivery of my new Synapse yesterday. It’s the Dura-Ace model with the Cannonade crank set (only model in my size, 56 cm, I could get without having to wait a few weeks). Would have been quite happy with the Ultegra 10 as I had that on a fairly new Giant and it performed superbly. 

The shop had sold the Kysirium SL wheel set that originally came with my bike and replaced it with a Shimano Dura-Ace wheel set. Didn't want those even though they had reduced the price accordingly. Upgraded the Shimano wheels to a Kysirium ES wheel set for a reasonable price difference. The red parts of the ES wheel set don't exactly match the white/silver bike color scheme. However the black aero spokes look very cool; I'll post some pics soon. 

Put some Giant carbon bottle cages on as well which are excellent value. The bike shop sold the original Fi'zik Aliante Ti seat and replaced it with a Fi'zik Arione. They are going to exchange this back for a Aliante Ti as soon as they can get one (in short supply apparently). The Arione seat looks nicer and more racy than the Aliante, however I don't find it as comfortable. Flipped the FSA -OS stem over to get a more comfortable higher position. I’ve noticed that the very latest Synapse Dura-Ace version comes with a TIME Monolink stem and an Alien seatpost as opposed to the FSA components of the earlier model. Very expensive change. Not sure whether the price has risen accordingly.

Put 30 miles on the Synapse in hilly country today. So far I love it, although it has an annoying rattle coming from somewhere (cables I think). The roads around my area here in New Zealand are mostly large chip seal and I wanted a really comfortable bike. It is certainly more comfortable than my 05 Giant TCR composite was. Plan on doing some long distances on the Synapse and that's why I chose it. It's great on the hills although I still find the really steep ones very hard going. I'm 5'11" and weigh 190 lbs and need to lose another 10lbs. The biggest difference I've noticed over my older Giant compact is that the descents are so much more stable on the Synapse. The climbing is marginally better and the riding position far more comfortable. Overall I'm a happy camper; however time will tell.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

sako said:


> So far I love it, although it has an annoying rattle coming from somewhere (cables I think).


Two things that rattle on my new R5000, in case it helps:
1. Make sure the jam nuts on your presta valves are sitting against the rim. Mine loosen up, and when they do, they emit just the slightest rattling as you're going down the road. 
2. A very similar rattle is coming from my cable housings that criss-cross to the frame. You can get little S-shaped grommets to quiet this down (if anyone has a better solution, let me know).


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I was wondering where that rattling was coming from on my R5000...I just picked it up last week..


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> A very similar rattle is coming from my cable housings that criss-cross to the frame. You can get little S-shaped grommets to quiet this down (if anyone has a better solution, let me know).


Hey thanks Dwayne, it was the cables criss-crossing as they were much closer to each other since I changed the handle bar position.


----------



## stupreme81 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my Synpase Carbon Apex from my LBS last Monday and have 50miles on clock. 

Just thought I would look up to see what some of the 'experts' opinions were and came across this article:-

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex Review - BikeRadar

As you can see, I commented at the bottom. I thought it was an unfair way to judge this bike and made my points clear. 

I think the synapse is superb.

Anyone else care to comment on this article and let the writers know what the actual owners think of the Synapse?????????


Stu


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a custom-built Synapse on a 2012 Hi-Mod frame. This bike was built in April after I crashed and destroyed my 2008 SuperSix frame. 

My 2012 build includes:
- new DuraAce front derailleur, cassette, brakes, chain
- new SRAM red cranks
- old Ultegra SL rear derailleur, calipers, shifters, pedals
- new DuraAce wheels
- 3T ergonosum handlebars and 3T arx carbon stem

After 1300 miles on it vs. 2400 miles my 2010 Colnago CX-1 with Campy Records this year, here are my thought on the Synapse:
- smooth ride, most of the bumps are absorbed 
- great stable descender
- comfortable - rode 3 centuries and felt pretty good afterwards
- good group ride bike where drafting is a big part of the ride, even for A-level riders
Where it struggles:
- it's a bike that is good for maintaining cadence... and doesn't have a kick to it
- mediocre climber... seems to die on higher grade rolling hills
- not a fun solo riding bike... speed and performance definitely sacrificed for comfort.


----------

